# Monitor als TV-Ersatz?



## taox (22. November 2018)

Liebes Forum!

Gleich eins vorweg: ich bin leider Technik-Laie und gehe in der schieren Vielfalt der heutigen Angebote vollkommen baden.

Ich halte es kurz:
Ich habe mir bei der telekom einen Internetanschluss zusammen mit Magenta TV bestellt.
Der Herr im T-Shop meinte, ich könne mir aus Kostengründen einfach einen Monitor anstatt eines Fernsehgerätes holen.
Der Media Receiver regelt alles, ich brauch nichts weiter als einen HDMI Anschluss und gut ist.


Budget: bis 200,- € max


Er soll einfach möglichst viel Spaß machen bei Film und Serie, nicht glänzen und relativ blickwinkelstabil sein.
mindestens 1920 x 1080 für Full-HD und zwischen 24 und 30 Zoll



Ich hoffe ihr könnt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen und mirvielleicht die ein oder andere Empfehlung geben!
Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus !!!!!

Lg M


----------



## cuban13581 (22. November 2018)

Da würde ich nur ein IPS Monitor empfehlen. Die haben einen relativ guten Blickwinkel.  Wenn du aber einen ordentlichen IPS Monitor auch zum Zocken haben möchtest, musst du allerdings deutlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Dieser hier(als Beispiel) sollte aber für Filme und Serien ausreichend sein.

Bot Check


----------



## colormix (11. Dezember 2018)

taox schrieb:


> Liebes Forum!
> 
> Ich halte es kurz:
> Ich habe mir bei der telekom einen Internetanschluss zusammen mit Magenta TV bestellt.
> ...



würde einen 31 bzw 32 Monitor nehmen ,
für ca. 200 € habe ich mir vor 2 Wochen einen  LG 32MP58HQ-P 31.5 gekauft  hat ISP Panel als 2. TV Ersatz.
ein paar Sachen muss man aber beachten.
Wichtig ist das so ein Monitor einen Ton Ausgang hat das man z.b. Gute PC Speeker an schließen kann damit man auch TV Ton hat wenn nicht gleich zu einem Ext.  5.1 Sound System greifen will,  (habe 100 Watt PC 2:1 System dran ),
der Ton wird über HDMI vom  Receiver mit durchgeschleift im  Receiver muss man bei HDMI auf PCM umstellen weil der Monitor keinen Dolby Decoder hat .
Wenn man einen Guten Receiver hat, z.b. einen E2 , VU+  Technisat  braucht man eigendlich  keinen TV mehr,
weil so ein  Receiver vieles besser kann und man die Smart Funktion nicht doppelt braucht,
aber manche Zwangs Boxen  Receiver funktionieren nicht  immer mit einem Monitor, die Linux basierten so wie Technisat gehen gut .

Wichtig ist das Richtige Einstellen so wie Weißabgleich und auf  Video HD Modus  um stellen bei diesem Modell 
Schwanzwert, Color optimal einstellen,  dann ist das TV  Bild besser als vom jedem LED 32 TV, 
ich hatte vorher einen LED TV 32 mit LED Direkt das Bild war auch nach optimalen einstellen nicht so gut wie bei diesem Monitor .

am PC habe ich ebenfalls einen LG 27 der ist 5 Jahre Alt 
auch hier sehr zufrieden mit.

Tcha am Monitor hat man keine Loop Funktion mehr  um die Ränder weg zu machen beim Kino Formaten Inhalten Filme  ,
da hatte ich Glück bei meinem Receiver geht es auch allen HD Inhalten .


----------



## Plasmadampfer (11. Dezember 2018)

Text lost, sorry.


----------



## colormix (11. Dezember 2018)

Der Monitor ist Gut vor allen sehr einfach einzustellen über das Neue Panel , für den Preis überlege ob ich mir noch einen 2. davon hole kommt dann an die Wand für den PC, der Monitor kostet bei MM und Saturn Exakt 199 €.
Der Große TV kommt auch bald weg, da warte ich bis LG mal einen 55 Zoll raus bringt z.z  gibt es max nur bis 43 Zoll .


----------

